# new to the site!!!



## welshdiva (Apr 24, 2010)

hi all

a m8 recommended this site so thought i'd give it a go, and it's encouragin to c some other girls on here too!

i've dipped in and out of the gym for a while now but i'm bac and wanna get the best from it

i'm 5"4, weighin 8st 10, don't really feel i need to lose weight but wanna seriously get toned up, and some muscle would be good too!!!

any tips u wanna share would b gr8, thanx:high5:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm glad to here you don't think you need to loose weight, because I get nervous with some people on that score, I would first look to a good healthy diet, eating reguler small meals with a good protein source complex carbs, and good healthy fats.

With your gym training I would look to do a full body routine 3 times a week followed by half an hour of cardio, you should not be in the gym for longer than one and a half hours in total and as you progress you can start to make changes with your workouts, pushing yourself, not allowing your body to get into a comfort zone!!

With building muscle, it needs mainainence which means burning calories, and with having a high protein intake also has to burn calories so this should help highten your metabolism, which in turn should give you this more toned? healthier look.

don't forget your legs work the whole of the body and you will reap the benefits!!!


----------



## welshdiva (Apr 24, 2010)

thanx for that, i,ve been doin full boby workout anywhere between 4 and times pw, throwing in the occasional class too. also got myself some multi vit's and kr-evolution.

a few people have said i should be workin single body parts rather than full body, so its good to hear a different opinion!

i'm just starting to put together a meal planner, think i'm more likely to stay on track if i have a plan to follow.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say if your goal is to build muscle as a first then a split system would work, then I would go for a large and small muscle group in each session, but at the moment I think you are fine doing what your doing, but every month change a few things around to keep it challenging....


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum :clap2:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Welshdiva. :becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Your mad welhdiva!!!!!!!!

Don't you get enough full body workouts lmfao


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

:welcome: to the show.........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey there 

full bodies are a great way to start training stick with it for a few months before you change anything around.

3x a week max tho and do some low impact cardio on off days..

rest days are also good


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board WelshDiva....we havesome great female members the guys are not to bad either....lol lots of knowledge for you to learn from.....

going from your first post i would agree with Cal whole body workouts are a good way to get back into the swing of things, toning up is more to do with diet....look at your diet and make sure you are getting 1gperlb of good protein per day along with some good sources of complaex carbs (Rice, Oats, Couscous etc) add some good fats from say Peanut butter and you have a good base if you have any issue post it up in the diet section and we will comment...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the rules for pretty much everyone are the same when starting out..

keep it simple and be consistent, be disciplined yet not too hard on yourself and you should see progress...

thanks paul 

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html


----------



## detroit_drew (Apr 26, 2010)

new to the site.... 6.0 foot 215.00 lbs looking to bulk up for the summer.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Welshdiva I think the boys would like to see some pictures...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well one of us does :becky:


----------



## welshdiva (Apr 24, 2010)

thanx for the welcome guys, some good advice and even betta that you all seem be agreein wiv eachother, time to crack on now hey, no more crappy izza: lol


----------



## welshdiva (Apr 24, 2010)

hey crazycal, i think your rite!!!:high5:


----------



## Hafny Heehaw (Apr 26, 2010)

You don't need to loose weight and neither do I!


----------



## Jayo X (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## welshdiva (Apr 24, 2010)

lol hafny, lov the pic

loved gym this week, i think bein on here def makes you more motivated, trained mon, tues then today, feel great.

sticking wiv the fbw, and today i got 2 fab complements, and even a newbie at gym asked me, YES ME, for advice, i'm lovin it, def a good incentive to training is a pat on the bac, even betta wen its not expected

hittin gym again tomoz, can't waitlayball:


----------



## swifty99 (Jan 1, 2009)

welcome to the site


----------

